# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Kur'an ın emrettiği salat, hangi anlamlara geliyor?

## halukgta

Bu makalemde, sizlerin düşünmenize vesile olmak istediğim konu, Kuran da sıkça geçen ve Allah ın önemsediği SALÂT konusu üzerinde olacaktır. Bizler ne yazık ki her konuda olduğu gibi, bu konuda da geleneğin, fıkıh inancının öğretisinin etkisinde kalarak, Kuran ı anlamaya çalışıyoruz ve kendimiz çok fazla araştırma, düşünme gereği duymuyoruz. Bizler salât kelimesini, Farsçadan dilimize geçen ve bizlerin yine Kuran da bazı ayetlerde tarifi yapılmış, örnekleri verilmiş şekilsel bir ibadet olan, yalnız namaz olarak algılıyoruz. Hâlbuki SALÂT kelimesi yalnız bildiğimiz namaz anlamında değil, onun tamamlayıcı çok önemli unsurları da vardır. Gelin bu konuyu birlikte anlamaya çalışalım.

Bakara 34: Onlar gayba inanırlar, NAMAZ KILARLAR, KENDİLERİNE VERDİĞİMİZ MALLARDAN ALLAH YOLUNDA HARCARLAR. Yine onlar, SANA İNDİRİLENE VE SENDEN ÖNCE İNDİRİLENE İMAN EDERLER; ahiret gününe de kesinkes inanırlar. (Diyanet vakfı meali)

Ayette namaz diye tercüme edilmiş kelime SALÂT tır. Bu ayette salâtı kılarlar değil, salâtı ikame ederler yani gereği gibi yerine getirirler diyor Allah. Bizler ne yazık ki Kuran da geçen, her salât kelimesini namaz diye tercüme edince, ayette anlatılmak istenenleri de doğru anlayamıyoruz. Peki, ayette bahsedilenler kimler? Allah ın kitabına iman etmiş, batıl ve hurafeden uzak, Allah ın doğru yolunda gidenlerden bahsediliyor. Böyle insanlar SALÂTI gözetirler, gereğini yaparlar ve böylece kendilerine verdiğimiz mallardan, Allah yolunda harcarlar diyor. Devamında da yine SALÂTI gereği gibi yerine getirenlerin özelliklerinden bahsediyor ve diyor ki; Yine onlar sana indirilen Kur an a ve daha önce indirilmiş Allah ın kitaplarını kabul eder ve asla onun dışına çıkmazlar diyerek, SALÂTI GEREĞİ GİBİ YERİNE GETİRENLERİN ÖZELLİKLERİNDEN BAHSEDİYOR VE BU KONUDA AÇIKLAMA YAPIYOR. Ama bizler bu ayette geçen salât kelimesine, yalnız namazı kılarlar dediğimiz zaman, ayette anlatılanları birbirinden ayırıyor ve böylece ALLAH IN İSTEDİĞİ GERÇEK SALÂTIDA YERİNE GETİREMEYİP, BÖLMÜŞ VE PARÇALAMIŞ OLUYORUZ. Bir başka örnek.

Bakara 4344: NAMAZI KILIN, ZEKÂTI VERİN. Rükû edenlerle birlikte siz de rükû edin. Siz Kitabı okuyup durduğunuz hâlde, kendinizi unutup başkalarına iyiliği mi emrediyorsunuz? (Yaptığınızın çirkinliğini) anlamıyor musunuz? (Diyanet meali)

Bu ayette de geçen ve namaz diye çevrilmiş kelime, SALÂT. Ama ayette kılın şeklinde değil de, salâtta dikkatli olun, özenle yerine getirin şeklinde geçiyor. Ne yazık ki hep aynı şeyi yapıyoruz ve salâtın O çok geniş anlamını daraltarak ayetlere yazıyor ve tercüme ediyoruz. Genellikle Kuran da geçen her salâtın yanında zekâtı verirler, infak ederler diye geçer. Hâlbuki ayette Allah özellikle, dikkatimizi çekiyor ve diyor ki bir önceki 42. ayetinde, sakın Hakkı batılla karıştırmayın, hakkı gizlemeyin, devamında da SALÂTI GEREĞİ GİBİ YERİNE GETİRİN, ZEKÂTI VERİN DİYOR. Demek ki salâtı yalnız bizim kıldığımız namazla sınırlandırmak, ayeti tam olarak anlamamızı engelliyor. Ayetin devamında rükû edenlerle birlikte rükû edin derken de, ALLAH IN GÜCÜNÜ, YÜCELİĞİNİ FARK EDENLER İLE BİRLİKTE ONUN ÖNÜNDE EĞİLİN, ONA GEREKEN SAYGIYI GÖSTERİN DİYOR. Yine ayetin devamında, kitap ehlini uyarıp, gerçeklerle buluştuğunuz halde, ondan uzaklaşıp, batılı ve hurafeyi din edinip, birde bu yanlışları doğru zannedip, karşınızdakileri doğru zannettiğiniz yanlış bilgi ve inançlara mı davet ediyorsunuz diye uyarıyor. BAKIN TÜM BUNLAR, SALÂTIN ÖZÜNDEN SAPANLARIN YAPTIĞI YANLIŞLAR. 

Ne dersiniz, bizlerde bu ve benzeri yanlışları yapmıyor muyuz? Yalnız Kuran ile İslam yaşanmaz diyenler, cahiliye toplumu kitap ehlinin yaptığı yanlışları tekrarlayarak, SALÂTI GEREĞİ GİBİ YERİNE GETİRMEYENLERDİR. Kuran ayetleri üzerinde, ne yazık ki bizler bu ve benzeri yanlışları çok yapıyoruz. Konuyu daha iyi anlayabilmemiz için, bir başka ayete bakalım şimdide.

Bakara 153: Ey iman edenler! SABIR VE NAMAZ İLE ALLAH'TAN YARDIM İSTEYİN. Çünkü Allah muhakkak sabredenlerle beraberdir. (Diyanet vakfı meali)

Bu ayette de namaz diye çevrilmiş kelime SALÂT. Aynı ayeti Bayraktar Bayraklı hocamız, bakın nasıl çevirmiş. (SABIR VE DUA İLE YARDIM ELDE ETMEYE ÇALIŞINIZ). Gerçektende çok doğru. Demek ki salât aynı zamanda, Allah a karşı her zaman sabrederek, Yaradan a duada-niyazda bulunmak anlamındadır. Zaten bizlerin namaz kıldığında, yaptığımızda Allah a karşı duamız, ondan yardım istememiz değil midir? Namazda okuduğumuz ayetlerin tamamı dua ayetleridir. Elbette bunu her zaman, her anımızda yapabiliriz. Farklı bir ayete bakalım şimdide.

Ankebut 45: (Resulüm!) SANA VAHYEDİLEN KİTAB'I OKU VE NAMAZI KIL. MUHAKKAK Kİ, NAMAZ, HAYÂSIZLIKTAN VE KÖTÜLÜKTEN ALIKOYAR. Allah'ı anmak elbette (ibadetlerin) en büyüğüdür. Allah yaptıklarınızı bilir. (Diyanet meali)

Bu ayette namaz diye çevrilmiş SALÂT kelimesine, eğer bizler yalnız namaz deyip geçersek, ayetin bizlere anlatmak istediği salâtı, bir bütün olarak yerine getirmemizi engellemiş oluruz. Hâlbuki bu ayette Allah, SALÂTI GEREĞİ GİBİ YERİNE GETİR Kİ, HAYATINA GEÇİRDİĞİN SALÂT SENİ HAYÂSIZLIKTAN, FUHUŞTAN, KÖTÜLÜKLERDEN KORUSUN DİYOR. Yani salâtın özü önce Allah ın vahyini doğru almak, ondan sonra onu yaşamak ve çevremize duyurmak olmalıdır. Devamında da salata açıklık getiriyor ve her anımızda, atacağımız tüm adımlarda, Allah ı unutmadan onu anmalıyız, zikretmeliyiz ki kötülüklerden sakınanlım, şeytanın vesvesesinin etkisinde kalmayalım. LÜTFEN UNUTMAYALIM BİZLERİ SAPKINLIKLARDAN KORUYAN ALLAH IN KİTABI KURANDIR., ONUN UYARI VE HÜKÜMLERİDİR. Müddessir 43. ayette de Müsallinlerden değildik şeklinde geçen ayete de, namaz kılanlardan değildik, diye çevrilmektedir ayet. Hâlbuki bu ayette salât kelimesi geçmiyor. Bu ayette anlatılan, Allah ın doğru yolunda gidenlerden değildik, sapmışların batılın yolundan gidiyorduk, şeklinde tercüme edilmesi gerekir.

Bu konuda sizlere, salât kelimesini doğru anlayamadığımıza dikkat çekici bir örnek daha vermek istiyorum. Hud suresi 87. ayeti tercüme ederken ayette geçen salât kelimesini, namaz diye tercüme ederek bakın nasıl yazmışlar. Diyanet mealinden alıntı yapıyorum. Dediler ki: Ey Şu'ayb! BABALARIMIZIN TAPTIĞINI, YAHUT MALLARIMIZ HAKKINDA DİLEDİĞİMİZİ YAPMAYI TERK ETMEMİZİ, SANA NAMAZIN MI EMREDİYOR Halbuki bu ayette, çok farklı bir şey anlatıyor. Bayraktar Bayraklı hocamız bu ayette geçen salât kelimesinden, bakın ne anlamış ve nasıl tercüme etmiş. DEDİLER Kİ: EY ŞUAYB! BABALARIMIZIN TAPTIKLARINI YAHUT MALLARIMIZ HUSUSUNDA DİLEDİĞİMİZİ YAPMAKTAN VAZGEÇMEMİZİ SANA İMANIN/DİNİN Mİ EMREDİYOR?  Sanırım bu ayette geçen salât kelimesinin, bizlerin bildiği namaz olmadığı, Allah ın kitabının din adına bizlere öğretisi, vahyi, çizdiği yol ve yöntem olduğu çok açık anlaşılıyor. Taha suresi 14. ayetinde de Allah özellikle şöyle bir uyarı yapıyor. "HİÇ ŞÜPHESİZ Kİ BEN, ALLAHIN TA KENDİSİYİM. İLÂH DİYE BİR ŞEY YOKTUR BENDEN BAŞKA. O HÂLDE BANA KULLUK ET VE BENİ ANMAK İÇİN SALÂTI İKAME ET." Ayette çok açık uyarılan, bizlerin yalnız kendisine kulluk etmemizi ve lütfen dikkat, beni anmak için salâtı yerine getirin diyor. Bunu elbette her zaman yapabiliriz ama vaktini belirlediği, şeklini tarif ederek huzurumda saygıyla dur yani kıyam et, bende başka hiç kimseye boyun eğme, bana rükû et ve yalnız yaratıcın benim, benim önümde secde ederek bağlığını göster diye örneklerini verdiği ve bu yolla, kulluk görevimizin gereği, namazımızı kılmamız gerektiği anlatılmaktadır. ÖZELLİKLE DİKKAT, KULLUK GÖREVİ YANİ BAĞLILIĞIMIZIN GÖSTERGESİNDEN BAHSEDİLİYOR.
Bizler salâtı yalnız, gösteriş olsun diye görünüşte kıyam, rükû ve secdeye bağladığımız içindir ki, yalan söyleyen, adaletten uzak, insanlara yardım etmeyen, destek olmayan, kendisinden başka hiç kimseyi düşünmeyen, yalnız Allah ın kitabına sarılıp, yalnız ondan yardım istemesi gerekirken, batılın ve rivayetin etkisiyle, Kuran ı yeterli görmeyip, onu detaysız ve gerektiği gibi açıklanmamış bir kitap ilan eden Müslümanlar olduk. SİZCE BİZLER SALÂTI, ALLAH IN İSTEDİĞİ GİBİ YERİNE GETİYOR OLABİLİR MİYİZ? Getiriyor olsaydık, İslam toplumlarında adalet, yardımlaşma, kardeşlik, barış ve Allah ın ipine sarılan batıldan uzak, Müslümanlardan olurduk. 

Konuyu toplamak gerekirse, Kuran da salât kelimesi, geniş anlamlarda kullanılmıştır. Yalnız bizlerin namaz dediğimiz şekilsel ritüel değildir. Salât toplum içinde, insanların birbiriyle yardımlaşma anlamında, çok fazla kullanıldığı gibi, Allah a karşı dua etmek, ondan yardım istemek, onu zikretmek ve KURAN I ÇEVREMİZE ANLATARAK TEBLİĞ ETMENİN, BİZZAT ONU YAŞAMANIN YANINDA, kıyamda duranlar, rükû ve secde ederek ona saygımızı, bağlılığımızı göstermemiz gereken örneklerini verir. Bahsettiğimiz salâtın yani namazın, vakti belirlenmiş olduğunu ve o vakitlerde bu salâtı, abdest alarak yapmamız gerektiği örneklerini verir. Nisa 43. ayette de, Salâtın şekilsel kısmına yani namaza durmadan önce, kendinizi bilmeyecek kadar sarhoş iseniz, salata/namaza durmayın uyarısını yapar. Ayrıca namaza/salata durmanın şartlarını sayarken de, cünüp olmamamız gerektiğinin bilgisi verilmiştir. Nisa 101. ayette de sefere, ya da yolculuğa çıktığımızda, salâtı/namazı kısaltmanızda sakınca yoktur der. Yani salâtın ölçüsünü, bildiğimiz tabirle rekât sayısını Allah belirlememiş, bizlere bırakmıştır. Hatta kısaltılmış salâtın/namazın örneğini, Allah resulünün üzerinden bizleri bilgilendirir ve savaşta namaz kılarken, peygamberimizin imamlığında kısaltılmış namazın, ilk secde yapıldığında, bittiği örneğini verir. 

Kuran her konuda olduğu gibi, kolaylaştırdığı bu ibadeti, ne yazık ki mezheplerin ve fıkıh inancının ilaveleri ile şekillendirildi. Yapılan ilaveleri Kuran da göremediklerinde de, bakın bunlar ya da şunlar Kuran da geçmiyor diyerek, Kuran yetersiz ve detaysız gösterildi. Bu bilgiler olmasaydı, namazımızı bile kılamazdık diyerek, toplum Kuran a değil, rivayet kaynaklara yönlendirildi. Namaz farklı boyutlara taşındı, amacından saptırıldı. LÜTFEN UNUTMAYALIM NAMAZ, ALLAH İLE BİR OLDUĞUMUZ, ONDAN YARDIM İSTEDİĞİMİZ, ONA SIĞINDIĞIMIZ, ARAMIZDA HİÇ KİMSENİN OLMADIĞI, ONA BAĞLILIĞIMIZI DİLE GETİRDİĞİMİZ, EN ÖZEL ANIMIZDIR.

Kuran ın SALÂT konusunda açıklama yaptığı, detay verdiği bunca bilgilerinden sonra, şunları rahatlıkla söyleyebilirim. SALÂT, Allah ın Kuran da sıkça geçen ve bizlerin özellikle dikkatimizi çektiği, önemsenen bir konudur. Bizler eğer bu uyarıların tamamını dikkate almak istiyorsak, ayetlerde geçen SALÂTI İKAME EDİN, TİTİZLİKLE YERİNE GETİRİN, HAYATINIZA GEÇİRİN SÖZLERİNDEN ŞUNLARI ANLAMALIYIZ.

BİR MÜSLÜMAN ALLAH IN EMRETTİĞİ SALÂTI, GEREĞİ GİBİ YERİNE GETİRMEK İSTİYORSA, ÖNCE ONUN ZİKRİNİ, BATILDAN VE HURAFEDEN UZAK HAYATINA GEÇİRMELİ VE ASLA EMİN OLMADIĞI SÖZLERİN/HADİSLERİN ARDINA DÜŞMEMELİDİR. SALÂTIN OLMAZSA OLMAZI, İNSANLARA YARDIM ETMEK, ZEKÂT VERİP ALLAH IN VERDİĞİ NİMETLERİDEN İNFAK EDEREK, YARDIMLAŞMAYI TEŞVİK ETMEKTİR. YALNIZ ALLAH DAN YARDIM DİLEYİP, YALNIZ ALLAH I ZİKREDEREK, ONA DUA ETMELİ VE ONUN ŞANINI YÜCELTMELİDİR. YİNE KURAN DA AÇIKLANIP DETAYI VERİLEN VE BELİRLİ VAKİTLERDE, ALLAH IN HUZURUNDA KIYAMA DURUP, ONUN ÖNÜNDE RÜKÛ EDİP, ONA SECDE EDEREK VE YALNIZ ONDAN YARDIM DİLEYEREK, ONU ZİKREDİP ANMALIYIZ, ONA ŞÜKRANLARIMIZI SUNARAK YARDIM DİLEMELİYİZ. İŞTE ALLAH IN SALÂTI, TÜM BUNLARIN TAMAMIDIR. BU SALÂTI YERİNE GETİREN MÜSLÜMAN, ALLAH IN EN DOĞRU YOLUNDADIR. TÜM BU GERÇEKLERİ EĞER BİRBİRİNDEN AYIRIP, EKSİK YAPIYORDA, GÖSTERİŞ İÇİN BİR KISMINI YERİNE GETİRİYORSAK, ASLA ALLAH IN İSTEDİĞİ KULLAR OLAMAYIZ VE KENDİMİZİ KANDIRMIŞ OLURUZ. TABİ KILDIĞIMIZ NAMAZINDA, KARŞILIĞINI ALAMAYIZ, HAYRINI GÖREMEYİZ.

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK 

https://twitter.com/HGumustabak
http://www.hakyolkuran.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet1/
https://hakyolkuran1.blogspot.com/

----------

